# Anyone still got MMM Guide prices for 2nd hand high top vans



## CandA (May 1, 2005)

Hi. A few months ago MMM did a guide to second hand high top vans a few months ago. Has anyone still got this. If so could you tell us what the guide price is for a VW 1.9 TD Leisure drive Crusader conversion, to give us a clue where to start. Many thanks Carol


----------



## ethnicall (Dec 24, 2005)

Hi Carol
It was August 2006 copy page 259, just referring to it yesterday, you don't throw them away do you?
Can't see any Leisure drive conversions listed though.
I could scan & send a copy if you need it.

Mark


----------



## CandA (May 1, 2005)

Hi Mark. Obviously, we recycle, rather than throw away, but I think we missed August due to holidays. Thanks for replying, not sure why they don't include Leisure Drive conversions though. If you have the time to scan it I would be grateful, then we can look for something similar. Many thanks Carol


----------



## ethnicall (Dec 24, 2005)

Hi Carol

I have sent you a PM, I think, 
never sent one yet.
Mark


----------



## 101543 (Oct 25, 2006)

So nice to see some VW interest on this site, though that I was the only vw owner, felt a bit of an outsider. Bit of a surprised to see vw not rv, are there any more vw owners on the site, it would be great to chat about something other that how much storage space I have in my huge living area.
Help


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Help said:


> ... it would be great to chat about something other that how much storage space I have in my huge living area.
> Help


You could chat about how much storage space you have *outside* your 'van if it makes you feel better. 

Harvey


----------



## CandA (May 1, 2005)

*Vans*

Would happily chat about the joy of campervans in general and VWs for hours. We love our Leisure Drive T4 and we're only selling it for a LWB T5, nothing bigger. You can't beat the joy of sliding open the side door and sitting watching the world go by with a mug of tea.


----------



## CandA (May 1, 2005)

*Private messages*

Hi Mark
Can't find the private message, but then never done this either. You can add attachments to these posted messages, would that be OK?
Carol


----------



## ethnicall (Dec 24, 2005)

Hi Carol

Have attached the .jpeg image to this message.

Like you I am just about to get my new T5 LWB, you can see it (pre conversion state) in my avatar & also my 22 year old van that i,ve had for 10 years. I entirely agree with your comments, that's all we need, but just a newer vehicle, the layout will be almost the same as it works so well. The conversion is 2/3rds way done, saw it on Wednesday, should be finished in another week, I can't wait. Then like you I will have to part with the old friend.

Mark


----------



## CandA (May 1, 2005)

Hi Mark
Thanks for the info, very kind of you.
Are you having a bespoke conversion?

We've picked a Devon Sundowner in blue, we're still trying to get used to the fact that it costs more than we paid for our house - we have been here 20 years! I'm expecting it will be much more fun than the house ever is anyway. Everything that hasn't moved for a week or two in the house has been sold on EBay to fund this - the cats have to keep on their toes and not sleep too long - the student son knows no one would want to take him on.

Will you be doing some winter camping in your new van or wait until Spring?

Carol


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

hi on a slightly differant note :wink: 

Is there a website for 2nd hand motorhome prices :?: 
a guide for what is top book bottom book etc.. :arrow: 

saruman


----------



## ethnicall (Dec 24, 2005)

Hi Carol
We spent a lot of time this year looking at everything on a small size van including your Devon conversion. Finally decided to get our own layout which is still close to the classic VW layout as it suits us. Conversion is being done to our specifications by Middlesex Motorcaravans who are more flexible in layout. My wife's 6'1" and I'm 6'0 so need a long bed and we wanted a wide double. Don't need a shower/toilet, porta potti will do. Made the wardrobes narrower so now get 4'6" wide bed & 6'4"long. I got loads of useful advice from posts on this site which have helped me decide on layout & equipment. We've sold our business so now the only tie is the aged cat. We've gone for a diesel heater so we can get more all round year use and will be testing it as soon as we get the van.
Enjoy your new van
Mark


----------



## 102009 (Dec 4, 2006)

Ethnic and others, how did you find the diesel heater to use? How easily can one be fitted and what does it look like. How do we get the exhaust fumes out without creating a hole that's awkward to make water tight / something to go wrong?


----------



## ethnicall (Dec 24, 2005)

Don't get the van until next week, but the converters having been testing it this week and say it is very cosy.
I have attached a picture of it in situ, it's under the drivers seat. It draws air in I assume from the back of the unit & vents it out underneath. When I looked under the van it seemed to be fed out in a long aluminium tube running back under the van, but haven't seen where it comes our yet.
Hope this is of some help
Regards Mark


----------



## rod_vw (May 10, 2005)

Sorry, only just viewed this thread. We've been into VWs for 30 years. Currently own two T4s, must get rid of one soon and maybe go for an LT next. www.vwbooks.co.uk/forsale

Re the pictures above and diesel blown air heaters in general. Shouldn't the heater exhaust be better fixed than that? It stands a good chance of coming off the heater with the weight of that length of tube hanging on the heater end clamp.
Generally these heaters are very efficient, I've used Eberspacher in both these vans now and both have been good. Maybe a bit noisy outside but this can be reduced with silencers on both the inlet and exhaust.


----------



## ethnicall (Dec 24, 2005)

re Rod vw reply
The picture was taken during installation, about 2 weeks before the final fitting, with lots of other pipes & cables still to be fitted. Can't take a picture of it now as I can't get under the van.
It's certainly efficient, we had our first 2 nights using it, within 5 minutes the van was warm and we couldn't leave it on for long. It's very quiet inside and not distracting outside.
Mark


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Yes, there are several VW owners on here, we are a quiet lot though 8)


----------



## rod_vw (May 10, 2005)

If you want a Volkswagen T4 community then look to http://vwt4.forumsplace.com/ lots of young blood on there but the camper fraternity is covered as well.

Cheers,


----------

